# Blue tree snake picture



## dayfnq (Aug 24, 2012)

Found this beauty in a friend's backyard yesterday. Took a couple of quick pics before releasing it back into the wild.


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 24, 2012)

WOAH!!!! thats some seriouse blue!!! Very cool find


----------



## euphorion (Aug 24, 2012)

very, very lovely! what a nice find out in the yonder


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 24, 2012)

wow. awesome!


----------



## reptilerescue (Aug 24, 2012)

I want one thats a stunning snake


----------



## thals (Aug 24, 2012)

What a find, just gorgeous!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Rob (Aug 24, 2012)

That is impressive, to say the very least !


----------



## dayfnq (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Does anyone know what the distribution is for blue phase tree snakes? This one was at Upper Murray near Tully. I have seen others around Innisfail. Are they limited to the Wet Tropics area?
Cheers,
Justin


----------



## NicG (Aug 25, 2012)

Stunning!! Could not be more envious! Wish there were more of that colour phase in captivity.

_[Was it in the Innisfail area?]_ <-- Just beat me to it!


----------



## eipper (Aug 25, 2012)

No I have seen them from Brisbane to lake barrine


----------



## sammumba (Aug 25, 2012)

what a beautiful snake love the colouring


----------



## Jande (Aug 25, 2012)

Just stunning. I'd love to own a tree snake at some stage but I think I'm a ways off that yet. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a stunner!!


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 25, 2012)

What a find cool snake.


----------



## damian83 (Aug 25, 2012)

dayfnq said:


> Thanks for the comments. Does anyone know what the distribution is for blue phase tree snakes? This one was at Upper Murray near Tully. I have seen others around Innisfail. Are they limited to the Wet Tropics area?
> Cheers,
> Justin



Have seem them around lismore and booyong but not that blue


----------



## leeroy1983 (Aug 25, 2012)

beautiful snake, the first photo just became my new desktop pic


----------



## killimike (Aug 25, 2012)

Now that is a genuine blue tree snake.... I would love to know if it's polygenic, or if they are maybe axanthic or something.

I have seen one in Cairns too.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Aug 25, 2012)

OMG!! That is one seriously gorgeous snakie!! Wish it was in my backyard..


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 25, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## dayfnq (Aug 26, 2012)

leeroy1983 said:


> beautiful snake, the first photo just became my new desktop pic



It's on my laptop too!


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow Thats cool


----------



## Stuart (Aug 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning find mate, well done!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 31, 2012)

Great find! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow that is gorgeous


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 11, 2012)

wow, what lovely colours on this one!

Regards,
David


----------



## WaspGirl (Sep 12, 2012)

How awesome...simply beautiful


----------



## Sydney (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been lucky enough to see one in noosa years ago
i must say it will be something I will never forget I didn't know anything about snakes back then and that's we're it all started


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 12, 2012)

Whollllllllly Crap! I have never seen one that blue! That is incredible. What a score. Lucky lucky as!


----------



## CalMac (Sep 12, 2012)

dayfnq said:


> Thanks for the comments. Does anyone know what the distribution is for blue phase tree snakes? This one was at Upper Murray near Tully. I have seen others around Innisfail. Are they limited to the Wet Tropics area?
> Cheers,
> Justin




I've seen a blue phase dendrelaphis where I used to live in Dungog hunter valley. Had lots of greens around (we had one lay her eggs under our pool) and a few Boiga but only ever saw the one blue phase. Was a big snake too, easily over 1.5 meters, and real dark metallic purple.
Initially thought it was a red belly it was so dark. Stunning animal.


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 12, 2012)

Luckily someone knew how to work a camera and got some great shots to share 

Beautiful snake!


----------



## dayfnq (Sep 12, 2012)

My 10-year-old took the pictures! He is very proud of them lol!

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## Pinoy (Sep 12, 2012)

And he should be. They look great!


----------

